# maccanfish - Osage Orange



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks maccanfish for facilitating this on such short notice!

http://s103.beta.photobucket.com/us...ing/2013-03-14 - J Macelroy Osage Orange Tree

I'll have this available at the Gulf Coast Woodturners Association meeting this weekend.

Thanks again John!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

How much. I please want a piece. And maybe one for the raffle. Did I say please. Thanks


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

Linda,
I'll cut these logs into bowl blanks today on the bandsaw, but I'll likely just have you pick a piece and give me what you think it'w worth.

I'd like to cover gas and give my helpers a few bucks (Daughter and her boyfriend). I wouldn't want to anger the 2cool spirits by selling something for profit that a fellow 2cooler had given me. But then again I did burn through a tank of gas at $75 a tank.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

give Linda some for the raffle, and write it off on your taxes as a donation to charity...GCWA is a 501-c-3


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

I was perusing old posts I had posted and have a somber story about this young man. His name was Cody. He was dating my daughter at the time, and his mother and my wife were co-workers and best friends. He doesn't know his father, and not having a son, I sort of enjoyed doing guy things with him.

He helped me with this trip, resawing it for bowl blanks, and trying to donate it to the GCWT meeting. I say trying as they insisted we accept payment, so we tried to go cheap and I said, it costs me ~$75 in gas... anything we make off the trailer after that, it's Cody's, so he sees how hard work and helping others can pay off. He went home with about $270.

Work changed, we wen to Utah for 3 years, he and my daughter had long since split, but we passively stayed in touch. On my wife's birthday, whilst on a camping trip in the mountains... we came back into cell signal to horrifying news. Due to unknown reasons, Cody had taken his own life. We'll never know exactly why, but it was related to yet another breakup with this girl-friend, expectations his family had put on him as the sole male heir to something he didn't want, and likely a fear of the future and grief got the better of him.

We all talk about IGY6 (I got your six), or if you are feeling down, call me type messages. How about this one. Find a young person in need of some positive role models, and be one. Stick with them, let them know you can call them at any time to talk. If we'd only not been camping, his mom looking at his cell phone records, he tried to call me. This hurts my heart as he was such a character. That said, I'm proud I got to know him.

Covid has me reaching out to family and friends, making sure to touch base with people just to say hello. Sorry for the somber update, but felt it needed closure (for my sake). God bless.


----------

